# ACC sold it mailing list



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I received an Art.com catalog today and on the back it reads "Rick's Haunt." The only people I have ever used that name with is Marilyn Lack at ACC when I have ordered Bucky Parts and Skeletons. Looks like ACC sold its mailing list and those who have bought from them will receive lovely junk mail like this....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not estatic, however junk mail can be thrown away, and the savings with ACC are worth it to me.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I love junk mail


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That sucks!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

They could have asked first.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Selling mailing lists is a very common practice nowadays, especially with on line and catalogue sales companies. I'm surprised you didn't know this. It's how spam is born.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm aware of the practice. I was just letting everyone know if they started to receive more junk mail who was responible for it. Al Gore would be very upset!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Halloween Rick, Vlad and I also just recieved the same art catalogue you are referring to. It was addressed to our haunt as well. All I did was browse through the catalog quickly and then tossed it in the recycle bin.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait, winter is coming and some of those catalogues throw off some good heat, keepem comin!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe it won't be all bad. If the junk mail is Halloween related it may be a source of inspiration. I don't know how many catalog items I have looked at and said to myself "I can make that".


----------

